# PIQ - Proteomics International Laboratories



## System (8 April 2015)

Proteomics International Laboratories Ltd (PIQ) is an innovative biological research and drug discovery company working to make a difference in people's lives by developing simple diagnostic tests for common diseases and discovering new therapeutic drugs.

Proteomics International Laboratories operates in 3 synergistic business units:

Analytical services – specialist contract research, analytical testing and consultancy
Diagnostics – biomarkers of disease and personalised medicine
Therapeutics – peptide drug discovery from venoms

http://www.proteomicsinternational.com


----------



## pixel (22 June 2015)

After the initial excitement on June 9th, we've seen the inevitable profit taking.





Friday's Low and the shape of the candle made me take a second look this morning. 
Result: A useful little swing trade. Depending on today's Close, I could even risk a new position over night.


----------



## pixel (6 October 2015)

Time for another look? 




A breakout from the falling channel would suggest possible targets at 29.5c and 33.5c. 
The return below 26c would be a deal breaker.


----------



## pixel (27 October 2015)

It took two more weeks to break out, but the result was considerably more spectacular.
29 and 33 are but a distant memory


----------



## pixel (30 October 2015)

The US patent can hardly be overestimated. Trades are now holding inside the box.




I've added a few this morning.
Trailing Stop = drop below 40c.


----------



## pixel (30 October 2015)

Today's QR suggests they may need to tap us for more cash; 
So, I've taken some profit off the table - makes for better sleep over the weekend


----------



## pixel (18 October 2016)

A year on, the PILL is waking up again. 
The new Director comes with substantial credentials. ... and not totally without some shares either.




still low-volume and speccie, but I've bought the break.


----------



## pixel (31 October 2016)

*Proteomics wins WA Exporter of the Year *

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01796307

Beating the likes of FMG? Oh Emm Gee! 
As a holder, I don't mind a bit of recognition. It helps with Marketing. But Exporter of the Year ???


----------



## pixel (11 April 2017)

As expected, the Market remained unimpressed as well.
In recent weeks, however, recognition seems to have grown on the back of a number of presentations and Broker reviews. As a result, support appears to have been found once again near last year's Low, giving the hint of a Double Bottom.






While the interim High is still a distance away, successful trials and/or a building-up order book could really light the fuse. I hold  mothers and Options.


----------



## pixel (13 June 2017)

This morning's announcement made good reading, but after the initial excitement, the Market settled back to the usual "ho-hum".
I took some profit @26c, but had to leave the desk for an hour.


----------



## pixel (20 September 2017)

Looking again at PIQ, the weekly chart looks increasingly good. I especially like the Bullish Divergence in MACD.






Apart from some small swingers, I'm accumulating. Holding also PIQO 20c March 2018.


----------



## Littletramp (23 September 2017)

This Company hired a PR firm in July, who has been given options to purchase shares from .25c so it is no shock to see the share price head toward that first target.


----------



## pixel (4 December 2017)

Littletramp said:


> This Company hired a PR firm in July, who has been given options to purchase shares from .25c so it is no shock to see the share price head toward that first target.



I won't mind if it got there  I'm accumulating again.
This morning's announcement http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01929752 certainly won't do any harm.


----------



## pixel (12 December 2017)

Volume dropped off as price started a consolidation phase above the breakout level.
Usually, that suggests supply is retreating higher. If the buyers are keen enough they'll step up sooner or later. Trading of the March 2018 options, although still thin on volume, suggests it may be sooner. I'm currently holding both.


----------



## pixel (12 December 2017)

pixel said:


> Volume dropped off as price started a consolidation phase above the breakout level.
> Usually, that suggests supply is retreating higher. If the buyers are keen enough they'll step up sooner or later. Trading of the March 2018 options, although still thin on volume, suggests it may be sooner. I'm currently holding both.



oops - when I snapped the chart last night, the last candle had been duplicated.
It happens in a lot of packages that build on live data: After midnight, they interpret the last tick as "today" and add it to history which stops "yesterday".
This is how the chart ought to look:


----------



## greggles (26 November 2018)

PIQ having a good November as a result of the release of PromarkerD, the world's first commercial test for predicting the onset of diabetic kidney disease.

Today the company announced that Janssen Research & Development, LLC have signed a collaboration agreement to use PromarkerD predictive capabilities in diabetic kidney disease drug discovery. 

Lots of potential here with US big pharma getting involved.


----------



## barney (26 November 2018)

Nice bounce over the last 3 weeks on good volume ….. Holders would have to be happy with the chart


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 August 2020)

barney said:


> Nice bounce over the last 3 weeks on good volume ….. Holders would have to be happy with the chart



new high for the year





PIQ has the world’s first predictive diagnostic test for diabetic kidney disease that can predict the onset of the disease up to four years in advance.
....got itself in a bit of trouble in June with Investor Presentation and had to revisit.
and since then:
Proteomics International’s PromarkerD predictive test for diabetic kidney disease successfully validated in major clinical study 
• Results of analysis conducted on 3,000 patients from a completed multi-centre clinical trial (the CANVAS study) presented over the weekend at the 80th Scientific Sessions of the American Diabetes Association 
• Data confirms previous findings that PromarkerD is able to correctly predict a clinically significant decline in kidney function up to four years in advance 
• The results showed that patients predicted by PromarkerD to be at high-risk of chronic kidney disease were 13.5 times more likely than the low-risk group to develop the disease, with the results showing high statistical significance.

- _more meaningful results than a lot of clinical trials
US$55 a test; big issue as I see it is the target patients altering behaviour to avoid diabetes onset and then (likely) kidney disease



_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 August 2020)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 February 2021)

Proteomics International seeks FDA approval for PromarkerD



> _Pre-submission package for diabetic kidney disease (DKD) test lodged with the US Food and Drug Administration _
> _Proteomics International expected to meet with the FDA to progress clearance within 10 weeks _
> _FDA pre-submission follows CE Mark regulatory approval for PromarkerD in Europe _
> _Globally there are 463 million adults living with diabetes, including 31 million in the US _
> _The Covid-19 pandemic has increased public awareness of the importance of diagnostic testing but caused a backlog in diagnostic services for other serious illnesses such as DKD - an issue that healthcare systems and diagnostic companies are now looking to address_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 February 2021)

and a microcap fundie buying the story (or .... has bought in and is now happy to 'share with retail")

Proteomics is striving for regulatory approval of its simple, low-cost blood test for chronic kidney disease in patients with type 2 diabetes. Using a unique protein "fingerprint", the PromarkerD test can predict the onset of diabetic kidney disease up to four years before symptoms arise with 86 per cent accuracy.

The test has received a CE Mark in Europe and this month the company sent a pre-submission package to the US Food and Drug Administration in advance of a meeting on possible approval.


> _They are in a similar boat, we think they have de-risked the health, it has taken them 20 years to get them to the point where they've got a scalable test kit where the three biomarkers line up,_" David McNamee of Altor Capital said.
> 
> _And we feel like they're cusp of commercialising that technology that has been validated by one of the largest pharma groups in the world, by integrating all their clinical data_, McNamee said, referring to *Janssen*, a subsidiary of Johnson & Johnson.




Proteomics has clinical trials to validate the test that are due probably around the end of March, and is deep in discussions about getting a US manufacturing partner to help the scale-up of their test kits, McNamee said.

Identifying what diabetic patients are at risk of kidney failure opens up a lot of commercial possibilities for large pharmaceutical companies, McNamee said.

The know-how Proteomics developed in working on biomarkers for this test kit should help them as they develop biomarkers for tests for other conditions such as endometriosis, he said.


> _So we like that one, there are a lot of catalysts we feel for this year_, he said.


----------



## PetEarwig (28 February 2021)

I am choosing PIQ in the March 21 comp. The share price has been on the move the past couple of weeks with steady volume, hoping this continues. Dona previously mentioned that "Proteomics has clinical trials to validate the test that are due probably around the end of March".  Here's to hoping those results are positive.


----------

